# Police harassment in Fort Lee



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

So, this morning I barely survived hitting not one, but TWO squirrels while bombing down hills on River Rd in NJ. Poor little guys didn't stand a chance. I felt pretty lucky myself not to be wrecked by the collisions since I had always figured it would throw me off the bike, but I got away with just a scare and some wheel hop.

The 2nd squirrel actually bounced off of my right foot before caroming through the frame. It was a bad scene.  

Well anyway, I returned to the GWB via 9W south later on and I made the last part of the trip on Hudson Terrace before making a left to enter the bridge pathway. As I got closer I checked traffic from the left, had the room, hand signaled, and then got into the left lane to make my turn. I was rolling right along with traffic at about 30mph but before I got to the area where I would turn the Fort Lee Police were behind me screaming at me on their PA system:
*
"You! Get over to the right lane now! You are a bicycle not a car!!"*

It scared the bejeebus out of me because of how loud it was, but then I still calmly signaled to them that I was slowing down and making a left turn. The police SUV then sped off and I went home, a bit perplexed. 

Did I break the law? I thought that I had the right to occupy the left lane in anticipation of an upcoming turn so long as I did it safely, which I believe I did. I did NOT cut them off when I changed lanes...rather I think they were speeding and got pissed that I was in the way

I'd like to know some of your opinions. How do you safely make the turn onto the bridge pathway from Hudson Terrace southbound?


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

I do the same as you did. And it seems the police realized
you were doing the right thing anyhow. Nothing like a siren
or PA to scare the heck out of you.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Per NJ 39:4-14.2, 39:4-10.11 
A bicyclist may move left under any of the following conditions: 1) To make a left turn from a left turn lane or pocket; 2) To avoid debris, drains, or other hazardous conditions on the right; 3) To pass a slower moving vehicle; 4) To occupy any available lane when traveling at the same speed as other traffic; 5) To travel no more than two abreast when traffic is not impeded, but otherwise ride in single file. Every person riding a bicycle shall ride in the same direction as vehicular traffic.

http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/commuter/bike/regulations.shtm


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. i've done this exact thing 100 times before at this exact intersection under the assumption that it was both the lawful and safest way to make a left turn in this situation.

i'll have to assume the officer that did it was just being an a-hole to a cyclist who was inconveniencing him for 5 seconds.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

a college degree isn't required to be a policeman. its safe to say that more than half of them are uneducated.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> a college degree isn't required to be a policeman. its safe to say that more than half of them are uneducated.


Are you under the mistaken impression that a college degree makes one "intelligent"?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*cops in cars*

i been reading a lot of post on nycc about cyclist getting tickets. I think heading south on hudson terrace,they don't want you to make the left to bike back over the bridge. i posted maybe to go 1 block past the bridge (south) make a left into ft lee park, go around the little building and make the right onto hudson terrace then right over the bridge.

last year i crushed a squirel just before the river rd entrance in ft lee on the new bike path. i go up and down river rd and seldom return via 9w, usually only if trees are down such as earlier this year.

i know a lot of cyclist don't like to head south on river rd, but i built my bike (road bike #2) specifically for river road, i use hutch training tire, and i find it akin to mtbing to an extent. it is very different then 9w. if you need speed or pressed for time 9w may be quicker. but in the morning when i ride over there, people are out chasing down a pay check, i'd rather not be in there way:thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Are you under the mistaken impression that a college degree makes one "intelligent"?


obviously you dont have a college degree, and are *uneducated*. see what i did there?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> obviously you dont have a college degree, and are *uneducated*. see what i did there?


Yeah, I think you're accusing me of being a cop!


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> i been reading a lot of post on nycc about cyclist getting tickets. I think heading south on hudson terrace,they don't want you to make the left to bike back over the bridge. i posted maybe to go 1 block past the bridge (south) make a left into ft lee park, go around the little building and make the right onto hudson terrace then right over the bridge.


i considered that option after this incident but since there is a vehicle turn-in to get on the bridge (albeit restricted to authorized vehicles by the gate) i figured that a legal left turn could be made.



jkmacman said:


> last year i crushed a squirel just before the river rd entrance in ft lee on the new bike path. i go up and down river rd and seldom return via 9w, usually only if trees are down such as earlier this year.
> 
> i know a lot of cyclist don't like to head south on river rd, but i built my bike (road bike #2) specifically for river road, i use hutch training tire, and i find it akin to mtbing to an extent. it is very different then 9w. if you need speed or pressed for time 9w may be quicker. but in the morning when i ride over there, people are out chasing down a pay check, i'd rather not be in there way:thumbsup:


the reason i come back on 9 is because i like getting to spin on some smooth tarmac after the bumpy/hilly terrain on river rd. it's like getting 2 complete rides in one round trip


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i wanted to bike river road this morning but the roads were a bit wet. tuesday was my morning for river road, but have not been there on tuesday in a month. last week made it to river rd twice.

on columbus day ft lee park was closed so i parked on hudson terrace:thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

ellipsis212 said:


> thanks. i've done this exact thing 100 times before at this exact intersection under the assumption that it was both the lawful and safest way to make a left turn in this situation.
> 
> i'll have to assume the officer that did it was just being an a-hole to a cyclist who was inconveniencing him for 5 seconds.


Yup...this. Happened to us on our shop's ride a few weeks back. Cop pulled over about 40 riders and lecutured us all how we need to move over becuase cars dont want to go slow. 

Loser cop with a loser attitude.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

It is different in New Jersey, they do not like out of town folks.


----------



## ellipsis212 (Aug 24, 2010)

Will Be Was said:


> It is different in New Jersey, they do not like out of town folks.


they also don't know if you're coming or going which means they can't know where you're from


----------

